#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υγιεινή και Ασφάλεια >  > > >  >  >  Aτύχημα σε εργοτάξιο

## anavatis

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι.
Διαβάζω σήμερα το παρακάτω άρθρο και σας το κοινοποιώ. Προφανώς η ευθύνη για το ατύχημα στο εργοτάξιο βαραίνει την κατασκευάστρια εταιρία. 
Τί ισχύει γενικά όταν ένας μηχανικός αναλαμβάνει τη μελέτη-επίβλεψη ενός έργου αλλά όχι την κατασκευή? Σε ποιο βαθμό ευθύνεται και πώς πρέπει να ενεργεί κατά τη διαρκεια της επίβλεψης? 
Αν γνωρίζετε, να παραθέσετε σχετικό εδάφιο νομοθεσίας.
Ευχαριστώ.
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.ellada&id=294653

----------

